# Stage Fright and other performance anxieties.



## Mingus (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi, I would love to hear from anyone about absolutely anything on the subject of stage fright and performance anxiety. How they struggled, how they coped, what methods they used to get over it. That sort of thing. Thanks.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

In a concert setting I always begin with an opening composition that I am very familiar with to cope with any anxieties. And, yes, even after 55+ years of performing I still get the jitters before a performance. 

After the first chord or notes are played I am then calm and all goes well. 

The key to a successful performance is practice, practice, practice, practice ... and then practice, practice, practice some more. When you think you are done practicing, practice some more. Practice weeks even months before the recital. Even I, for simple church services, rehearse my prepared pieces of preludes, offertories and postludes months in advance. If it does not sound good to me then it it is not good enough for anyone else to hear. 

I also refuse to practice for an audience. My practice time must be in complete solitude, which is why I often go to my church to practice late at night when I know nobody is around.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Good advice from Krummhorn. I would also add that for me the "jitters" eased up as the more times I performed. Depending on your instrument there may be other good suggestions. For me as a brass player the trick was to not worry about a high note spot. I kept telling myself to be sure to nail all the notes before & after it and let what happens to the high note just happen. Don't throw away a bunch of notes in lieu of just missing one.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Confidence and concentration are key to good performance....confidence comes from diligent practice, and the knowledge, and assurance you have that, with proper concentration, you can perform everything flawlessly, with clean technique and expressive execution..
concentration is, of course, critical, and this is where excess nerves, "stage fright", can be a negative factor...
one thing- the more you perform, the more that stage fright becomes less and less. It's natural to be nervous, keyed-up - but concentrate on all positive things, and focus on the task at hand. 

Some musicians, who have a real problem with stage fright, take beta-blockers - propanolol, atenolol, etc, to reduce adrenalin production, which gives rise to excess energy and nervousness...I guess it works, but once one becomes experienced, it shouldn't be necessary, in least IMO.
I've never really had a problem with it, maybe way back in pre-history, at my first recital performance, but I can't remember back that far!! lol...

I've always found the key to be - finding the right state of mind, between "on edge" anticipation, and relaxed certainty and confidence.....you don't want too much of either - finding that happy medium is crucial to good performance on the personal level...
If you're too hyper, too keyed-up, you'll get in your own way, and your concentration will be adversely affected.
same with being too relaxed, or blase' - your concentration will be incomplete, and you may make stupid errors. 
You want to be "right on edge" - very alert, fully concentrated, confident that you can play beautifully, and you can project your expression to the audience.


----------



## Mingus (Dec 29, 2016)

Sound advice Heck148. And the way you write with certainty reflects well on your approach to (probably) most things. With controlling all that adrenalin, how do you wind-down afterwards?


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mingus said:


> Sound advice Heck148. And the way you write with certainty reflects well on your approach to (probably) most things. With controlling all that adrenalin, how do you wind-down afterwards?


It can take awhile to wind down, esp after a really challenging program....but most of the time, it's no problem...I try to "leave it all in the hall"...IOW - by the end of the program, you should have let it all out....little or nothing left in the tank.
It means you've got to pace yourself, of course, very similar to competing in a sports contest - distance race, whatever.

Another thing I always found helpful - esp with a difficult program where you have lots of solos, or difficult passages - fortunately, you don't have to play them all at one time!! lol!! they come one at a time. when you think of the whole block together, it can be intimidating...so you remind yourself, one at a time, just concentrate on the task immediately in front of you... 
When you are very busy, tired, fatigued, playing constantly, one service after another, it is natural that your concentration may begin to slip - a result of fatigue in any endeavor.
This is where diligent practice pays off - you will tend to go on "automatic pilot" - you will play difficult passages the way you have practiced them, rather automatically but correctly.


----------

